# Fotos auf DVD lassen sich nicht mehr öffnen



## DirkHo (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Fotos auf eine DVD gebrannt (natürlich waren sie auch schon von der HDD gelöscht, bis ich es gemerkt habe  ) und wollte diese nun nochmal anschauen.

In einigen Ordnern ging dies ganz normal, wiederum andere Fotos in Ordnern lassen sich nicht mehr öffnen. Es kommt beim Versuch diese zu öffnen nur die Meldung "Keine Vorschau für Bild ... möglich". Die Dateigröße der Bilder ist normal - so 1,8 MB.

Ich befürchte, daß es daran liegt, daß ich die DVD unter WinXP und unter Vista (Multisession) gebrannt habe.

Ich habe die Bilder schon von der DVD (sowohl unter XP, als auch Vista) auf die HDD kopiert und die Benutzerberechtigungen geändert,... Hat alles nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte oder kennt jemand ein Programm, das auch kleinere Fehler in Dateien verzeiht und es ermöglicht, diese trotzdem zu  öffnen (wie z.B. VLC bei Videos)?

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## KMMOB (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gehörd das imagemagick sowas verzeihen soll und diese auch teilweise repariern kann. Aber das kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es ist auch schwer das programm zu nutzen da es ein komandozeilen programm ist. es oll aber auch für windows schon eine oberfläche geben. imagick steht unter der gpl. kannst es ja mal versuchen.
Hoffe es stimmt was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## DirkHo (19. Juni 2009)

Hi KMMOB,

vielen Dank für den Tipp! Es gibt eine GUI für Windows - hab's mir gerade mal installiert und werde es daheim direkt mal probieren. Vielleicht klappt es ja...

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2009)

Windows hat ein großes Problem :
1. Es versucht Medienordner mit solchen Infos darzustellen (Auflösung, Jahr, Interpret etc.)
2. Wenn man zu schnell doppelt klickt, kann ein fremdes Programm (oder sogar die eigene Vorschau) nicht auf die Daten zugreifen, weil es ja grad noch diese Infos ausliest. Ergo -> Fehler.

Hast Du schon versucht, die Daten auf eine Festplatte zu kopieren ?
Hast Du schon versucht, diese Info-Attribute in der Exploreransicht auszuschalten ?
Hast Du schon einen anderen Viewer versucht ? Irfanview zB

mfg chmee


----------



## DirkHo (22. Juni 2009)

Hi chmee,

danke für deine Antwort!

Habe ich alles schon probiert. Der Header ist scheinbar zerschossen... K.A., wie ich den wieder reparieren kann. Ich hab auch schon in einem Programm, das die Bilder analyisert. Da war es jedoch so, dass ich sie nicht reparieren konnte. sondern sie hätte einschicken müssen wo  es dann kostenpflichtig repariert worden wäre, jedoch wurden die Bilder in der Vorschau angezeigt - allerdings halt nur 150px groß.

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2009)

Wie ? Bei allen Bildern auf der DVD ?
Das käme einer absichtlichen Zerstörung gleich und entspricht keinem Zufall...

Was für Viewer hast Du bis Dato ausprobiert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## DirkHo (23. Juni 2009)

Hi chmee,

ich habe die Bilder ja erst auf der HDD gehabt. Entweder ist es da passiert oder es gab Probleme, da ich die DVD Multisession gebrannt habe - unter unterschiedlichen Programmen und Betriebssystemen...

IRFanView,
PhotoImpact,
Paint,
Windows Fotogalerie,
PaintShop Pro,
Ulead Instant Viewer,
Firefox,
IE,
PhotoShop,
diverse die ich runtergeladen habe (meist so Bildreparier-Progs - weiß aber nicht mehr, wie die alle hießen)

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,
also wenn es JPEGs sind so gibt es das Programm VG  JPEG Repair, das kann anscheinend auch beschädigte Header reparieren wenn es ähnliche Fotos gibt die nicht beschädigt sind.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2009)

Ah, ich kann mich erinnern, dass es mal einen Virus gab, der alle jpg`s, die er fand, kaputt gemacht hat und nur gegen ein Entgelt an die "Ganzmacher" ein Tool bereitgestellt wurde.

Links:
http://www.brothersoft.com/jpeg-recovery-professional-50310.html
http://www.officerecovery.com/pixrecovery/
http://forum.chip.de/viren-trojaner-wuermer/daten-supergau-header-dateien-umgeschrieben-1052527.html


----------



## DirkHo (24. Juni 2009)

Hi ihr 2!

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich hab die Programme mal runtergeladen und werde sie probieren...

Dass es ein Virus war glaube ich nicht - ich hatte noch X andere Pics auf dem PC in der gleichen Ordnerstruktur (die kaputten waren in 2 Unterordnern) und die anderen sind noch ganz...

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------

